# december bass



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

went to knox lake on the 5th of december thinking it was goin to be 50 and sunny, but man were they wrong. Foggy and never got out of the thirty's. At least the wind wasnt bad. Got 10 with five being right at 3 ibs nothing under 14 inch's. Not bad for dec in ohio. still hoping to get out again. jig bite in 8 to 12 ft of water. All were caught on deeper steep banks, couple were shallower than you would expect for this time of year.
View attachment 198678


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like you had a really good day! Congrats!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Really nice markings on them, especially on the last one! Congrats!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Those are some nice chunks! Went with a friend yesterday to my home lake, where the monsters roam, lol. Same lake Shortdrift and I fished when he was down. We found them eager to hit red eye shads and shaky heads. We got 15, most under three pounds, but it was a fun day. We hunted shad, the yoyoed the red eye shad through the shad schools, and they would smash it. Got two good ones on a shaky head. Partly cloudy, 58 degrees. Water temp 54.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

fishinnut said:


> View attachment 198679
> View attachment 198676
> View attachment 198677
> went to knox lake on the 5th of december thinking it was goin to be 50 and sunny, but man were they wrong. Foggy and never got out of the thirty's. At least the wind wasnt bad. Got 10 with five being right at 3 ibs nothing under 14 inch's. Not bad for dec in ohio. still hoping to get out again. jig bite in 8 to 12 ft of water. All were caught on deeper steep banks, couple were shallower than you would expect for this time of year.
> View attachment 198678


Wow, nice!! I was getting my boat winterized that day!  Nice job.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like December of 2015 is yielding some nice catches. Awesome fish guys keep it up.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Still biting good here. Check this one out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a pig


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, she's a beauty. Hope this mild stretch will continue but it won't.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been warm for sure


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I am afraid that portends a wicked winter....


----------

